# Comcast won't let me see my bill or create an online account



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I've not been getting a paper bill from Comcast since sometime early on years ago, I'm guessing when I created an online account I evidently musta aggreed to only have an ebill (or as DirecTV spam-of-satan does it, you can't pay online without agreeing to never see a bill again, but I digress). I set up the account for epay at my bank so my bill was always paid. The bank bill service has a "View Bill" button which gives me a blank .pdf. I can't even read back my account number.

I've had to guess what they were charging me for as the bill has gone up and I added the second S3 with two CableCARDS and additional outlet.

I tried accessing the bill online and found they have no recall of my email address, account, me, or the planet earth. "Forgot password" returns we don't know this email address.

Since I don't get a bill I don't even know my account number! The bank doesn't show it to me.

So weeks after I vowed to do it I got my round tuit and called today to cancel HBO and ask for my account number, figuring that was the key to salvation. The phone tree asks you the same question over and over but in 3 minutes or so you get human. I get it and the rep gives me discount so I added Showtime and saved no money...and figured I'd get online access.

Create account. Enter account number, phone number. Enter you desired email address - twice. "Look for the email we just sent you. If you don't get it." it sends you back to the same page.

I get no email. I wait an hour. I get no email. I apply for the online access again. I get no email.

The "help" is "Live Chat." I'm off to type to Bangalore, but first enetr all of my info. Full address, email, phone number and what's wrong. "Ivy" types what she can do for me. I type again what I need. Online access "Ivy types at me "not to worry. You need online access to your account" After a few minutes and a couple of canned "we at Comcast love you" message she asks for my full address, account number or phone number. I paste in the account number. She types back that she needs to full address and phone numberI I already gave and the last digits of my SSN. [END CHAT SESSION] "Did we satisfy you?" What the #$%^&*!!! DO YOU THINK?

So I called again. Phone tree again. Guy asks for my address, SSN,...OK. What email address do you want to use. "I entered that. Check your email". It isn't there. Try another email address for me. Not there either. The kid happily leaves me in the same situation except I should get the printed bill by mail. I still have a bill that I'm not allowed to see.

OBVIOUSLY their system is not SENDING email.

Through this all they assume I had or would want Comcast for Internet. I heard some rep in background talking to somebody else about phone service.

How do you say no way in hell if you were the federal, city, state, IRS and UN mandated only choice required of all earthlings?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

What browser are you using?


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Check the spam folder on your ISPs email page. I have a vague memory of checking the spam folder on cox.com and finding a cox email sitting there. If the stuff is there, you'll have to tell the system it's not spam (maybe add it to your address book, too).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I've seen spam filter (was it verizon?) that had a default setting to delete all spam immediately, rather than allow it to collect in the spam folder.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I cant believe you are having all these problems. I too made the mistake of telling them to ebill me. I called Comcast and the person I talked with had it all streightened in two minutes. It sounds like you talked with the wrong people or the center you got your call transferred to have the dumbest reps.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The saga never ends.

When I checked my TV late last night I discovered that the first rep had turned off the HBO she gave me the deal on. I'm off to waste another half hour talking on the phone again. I'll expect to have all service turned off this time. 

I'm very, very tempted to go back to telling them to stop all of the premium channels, deal or not.

I'm thinking that setting up the electronic bill access for the epay at the bank is what forced me to stop getting the paper bill.

My days with Comcast are numbered. I'll have AT&T Uverse at some point soon. The Uverse VRAD is on my backyard fence and my phone service runs directly to the cross-connect.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I cant believe you are having all these problems. I too made the mistake of telling them to ebill me. I called Comcast and the person I talked with had it all streightened in two minutes. It sounds like you talked with the wrong people or the center you got your call transferred to have the dumbest reps.


It's not a matter of the ebill as much as it is that I can't set up or recover my online account access. I have the Comcast iPhone app which of course does nothing.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I've seen spam filter (was it verizon?) that had a default setting to delete all spam immediately, rather than allow it to collect in the spam folder.


Neither email I gave them does that as far as I know. I can see the mail in the spam folder, although I am curious why the amount of spam on one has dropped so much. Besides, I gave them two different email providers.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if they have set up an outgoing spam blacklist that has blocked the most popular domains, or made it so only comcast.net (which they say to NOT provide them) email addresses work.








Comcast deserves that Worst Company in America Golden Poo award so, so, so, much.

Comcast could fix this, but it requires years of work and top to bottom retraining, recruiting and simplification of systems and procedures. The CEO chose to just make a speech that they'll change instead.

http://consumerist.com/2010/04/comcast-we-dont-want-to-be-worst-company-in-america-again.html


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

netringer said:


> I'll have AT&T Uverse at some point soon.


I hope you realize (current) Tivos don't work with Uverse.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Have you tried a different browser. I can not use Comcast with Firefox I have to use IE to get to my accounts.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you using your comcast email address or an alternate? They consolidated there services a while ago where you could only log in with your "comcast.net" address. 

They changed mine from an @yahoo.com address to my @comcast.net address without me even knowing. I think after an initial log in you can change it back.


----------

